#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Συγκοινωνιακά >  > > >  >  > Οδοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Διαπλάτυνση δημοτικού δρόμου

## topografos mix.

Καλημέρα θα ήθελα να θέσω ένα ερώτημα για διαπλάτυνση Δημοτικού δρόμου
Έγινε διαπλάτυνση χαρακτηρισμένου Δημοτικού δρόμου (ενώνει δυο οικισμούς) εκτός σχεδίου 
με αποτέλεσμα ο ιδιοκτήτης γηπέδου με οικοδομική άδεια λόγω της υψομετρικής διαφοράς του
να μην μπορεί να εισέλθει στο γήπεδο και κατ' επέκταση στο κτήριο.
Ποίος έχει την υποχρέωση και αν να προβεί σε διαμόρφωση του εδάφους ώστε να μπορεί να εισέλθει
στην ιδιοκτησία του ;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Η τεχνική υπηρεσία του Δήμου τι λέει επ' αυτού;

Υποθέτω ότι πριν τη διαπλάτυνση υπήρχε διαμορφωμένος δρόμος.
Αν δηλαδή ζητούσε κάποιος από τον Δήμο υψόμετρα του δρόμου, πριν τη διαπλάτυνση, τι θα του έδιναν;

----------


## topografos mix.

Για το θέμα της διαπλάτυνσης του Δημοτικού δρόμου :
Ο υφιστάμενος δρόμος είναι χωματόδρομος, οπότε ο Δήμος θα έδινε της υφιστάμενης κατάστασης.
Στον ιδιοκτήτη ανέφερε ο Δήμος ότι θα το φτιάξει με την ολοκλήρωση της κατασκευής του δρόμου,
έλαβα στοιχεία της μελέτης εφαρμογής και θα πάω να αποτυπώσω για να έχω ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα.
Ευχαριστώ

----------

